# KUMQUAT?



## Tabitha (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good one? I see WSP has one. I LOVE WSP!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 14, 2008)

HELP! WSP only carries this scent as a special order & you have to buy a tanker full!

I wnet to scent finder & found a few described as orange/pineapple blend & bramblebrry says theres is like pomogranite to think purple... but kumquat is orange & a citrus scent! HELP! Did I say that already? I saw kumquat eo on ebay. Anyone have experience w/ the eo? It's 6 bucks for 4oz, I am skeptical of any eo at that low price....


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wish I could help!  Maybe look at the FO's on ebay and avoid the EO?  I'm a little skeptical of cheap EO's, too.  I look for sellers that say "undiluted", but I don't have any other advice....


----------



## gingerbellsgifts (Apr 9, 2008)

I ordered some from BB and I really like it.  It kind of reminds me of old fashion baby aspirin smell only better.  My customers really like it.  HTH  Ginger


----------



## topcat (Nov 24, 2008)

Just stumbled on this older thread and thought I could contribute :wink: 

Tabitha I use BBs Kumquat in MP soap and it is beautiful - I don't think purple when I smell it, just fresh and juicy!  Everyone who has used my MP soap with this FO absolutely loves it - young, old, male, female - everyone.

Tanya


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Nov 28, 2008)

I have the one from BrambleBerry (as well as a replacement from LoneStar when mine ran out) and they are INCREDIBLE. One of my favorites and among my top 5 all time best sellers.


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 30, 2008)

aromahaven has kumquat and it smells amazing!


----------



## freckles66 (Dec 9, 2008)

*kumquat*

i love brambleberry's!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 28, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a good one? I see WSP has one. I LOVE WSP!


I LOVE kumquat, i ordered mine from brambleberry, it smells great!


----------



## scout (Mar 3, 2009)

I just got mine from Brambleberry today. It smells so good I can't wait to use it.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re:  Kumquat*

Tabitha, I use the Kumquat from Bramble Berry.  It is strong, and soaps well. 

craftgirl


----------

